# Nice



## longqi (Feb 4, 2013)

Pets more likely to bite us than predators - Yahoo!7

Bit of balanced reporting for a change
Good to see


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 4, 2013)

damn those guinea pigs!


----------



## longqi (Feb 4, 2013)

"Mummy Mummy I want a pet snake"

"Dont be silly darling.... Snakes bite
Now be a good girl and go outside to ride your horse"


----------



## treeofgreen (Feb 4, 2013)

longqi said:


> "Mummy Mummy I want a pet snake"
> 
> "Dont be silly darling.... Snakes bite
> Now be a good girl and go outside to ride your horse"



Hahaha this is so true. My mum(evil wench) is a diehard horse person. She has broken: leg, arm, ankle and i think collarbone. Cut and maimed herself many times. Thats not even riding either...

I fought tooth and nail to get my first spotted python when i was 13 or so. Since owning reptiles for 13 years on and off, worst thing i have got is a tag from a 7ft coastal (all my fault) - still no stitching or medical attention was needed (obviously cleaned it and just let is air and heal).

Horse people are a different subset of humans IMO


----------



## Jungletrans (Feb 4, 2013)

If you count the entire world population , more people get kicked to death by donkeys than die in airplane accidents . And I don't mean snakes on a plane ;]


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Feb 7, 2013)

It makes me think of all the current hysteria over sharks. Your more likely to be killed in a car accident driving to and from the beach than actually being attacked by a shark.

People are just plain stupid these days. They don't even consider that their fluffy, furry pet may/can/will bite and scratch if they are mistreated, tormented or scared enough.


----------

